# Bachman & Williams at iHobby 2010



## Baskingshark (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi everybody – we’re at iHobby expo in Chicago right now and I just wanted to share some of the images we’ve taken – we’ve got lots more to come too. These are from Bachmann’s stand, there’s Bachmann and Williams in H0, 0, N Gauge, larger scale, plus plenty more! Hope you enjoy. Apologies for not sorting them by Gauge, we’re posting on the fly a bit at the moment!


































































































































































Thomas the Tank Engine!































































Large-scale James the Red Engine (with moving eyes!!!!!)


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

some really cool stuff!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

So, did you guys buy one of everything? You know, for "official" prototype testing and evaluation here on the forum?!? 

Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

That seems like the place to be for model railroading. My sister in law moved from Chicago to Milwaukee earlier this year, if she was still in Chicago I'm sure I would have scheduled a "visit" so I could have made it to the expo.


----------



## Baskingshark (Sep 15, 2010)

It was amazing for model railroaders - I think there were more trains than anything else, except maybe R/C stuff. 

Wish we could have bought one of everything, but let's see what we can get for evaluation purposes for free...


----------

